# Night Fishing Spots Near Flatrock



## mdc1972 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi all, new to the community. I am looking for a good night fishing spot from shore that i can take my daughter and cousin , that is not a problem to be at and a spot where we can catch a good amount as well as a good species. My vehicle and time frame are limited so it would have to be somewhere in between pointe mouille and belleville as I only have one night to do this which is Tues. the 24th any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated. 

:help:


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

Well Huroc is a "in the park after dark" deal so thats out. Labo Park is good Im most likely sure there isnt closing time for it. Probably is but Ive been there after dark. There are other spots I know but... Special holes. West Jefferson and Huron River drive at the mouth is allowed. I would normally throw night crawlers. Cats would be mostly caught. Walleyes arent in the river atm but there are few that stay year round. Bass are spread out. Throwing night crawlers is the best bet and then go from there.


----------

